# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  hobless shower screen waterproofing

## pottering

What is best practice when waterproofing  a raised shower bed in regards to placement of shower screen? It wont have the screen placed on the inside of the aluminium angle, but over it instead. Would anyone have any ideas please
Thanks

----------


## Oldsaltoz

If someone has installed the wrong size after proper instruction they should fix it, not do a bodgie job.  
This sounds like a bodgie solution. If the shower is on an upper or suspended floor, the full floor should be waterproofed anyway. 
A slightly better bodgie fix might be to drill holes through the existing angle to provide proper drainage.
 Install a second angle and fill the gap between them with screed or Hebel stone.
 Then waterproof the addition and tile to the required size.  
If I ever installed the wrong size angle and it got tiled before anyone realised it was not correct, I would be expect my builder to request it be replaced at my cost, and though this has never happened I would be happy to do so at my expense including the cost of re tiling. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------

